
Is the Obsession with Devices a Sickness? - iProject
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/05/13/is-the-obsession-with-devices-a-sickness/
======
nerdfiles
Code outside. Always. Code monkey right? Write in a tree.

In the Complete Guide to Asperger's Syndrome, Attwood suggests a model with
which to understand the neurological story, in terms of a functionalist-
position. The "social module" along with other abilities grows over time.
Aspies tend to have a neurologically stunted "social module" sapling.

We should extend this reasoning to the "computer as part of the human
phenotype." Hu-mans who tend to overuse Facebook should be viewed, as we would
view an Asperger's patient, as meeting a criterion for possessing a poorly
developed "computer" module. Put it this way: Some of us learn language faster
than others. For some of us, it's highly interesting that we might not learn
to vocalize until 4, 5, 6, 7, 8 years of age. Whatever the age, there's a cut
off. Many of these hu-mans simply are not picking up. In a sense, they are
along an Asperger's like spectrum where they are "blind" to their innate tech
abilities. (I, for instance, can dual type at 30WPM on two standard keyboards.
Why should I need this ability? -- But I have it. tpoped out vim with
powerline and other goodies, etc.)

I mean, just take the analogy!:

1\. A lack of social understanding (lack of tech understanding), 2\. limited
ability to have a reciprocal conversation (even if online, people resort too
Broken 1337lish), and 3\. an intense interest in a particular subject are the
core features of this syndrome (meformers; they are solipsistic in a way, as
if it were a fact that there's no good etiquette (no content to the concept),
as some unruly Aspie kid's behavior might suggest -- except here: as if it
were a fact that there's no content to claims about CISPA, NDAA, GMOs, Rick
Perrying, etc. (no content to these issues since there's disproportionate
growth to the "me module.").

